# Sneaky Mods



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Darn, you mods and admins are sneaky sob's arent you!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Admin forum... :lol:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

What in the world is this thread even about, EC?? Could you be more specific? (Not that I don't generally agree with you , but....  ) 


:scratchin


BTW, Mark, welcome back! :welcome_s


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Evil Capserian said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Darn, you mods and admins are sneaky sob's arent you!


I merged your thread with one already in progress about the same topic. Check the audit call thread and you will see all the posts from the thread you are referring to. Hence the title changed with (merged).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> What in the world is this thread even about, EC?? Could you be more specific?


..and why would the vacuous _Evil One_ refer to the _mothers_ of our beloved admins & mods with the "B" word?


----------

